# Find The Right HVAC Contractor For Your Bucks County Home or Business



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

Deciding on an HVAC contractor in the Bucks County, PA area that matches your exact needs can be a little intimidating. Especially when it comes to installing a brand new HVAC system. You need to consider how much experience as well as what techniques and equipment your contractors use. As always, HVAC Philly recommends having a checklist before embarking on your search.

Check with friends or family. See who they recommend or have used themselves. The best references come from people you trust most. If they don’t have any local suggestions you can always check around the internet for recommendations and solid reviews.
Look for contractors that are certified by NATE (the North American Technician Excellence) as well as other top recommended certifications such as AFC First, PHCC (Plumbing, Heating, Cooling, Contracts Association) and other local affiliated programs. The most reliable contractors will have these.

Never accept a quote over the phone. Generally, this is an attempt to get in the door and then mark up the price once they actually look over the work. A good contractor will come out and assess the HVAC system and any upgrades or replacements needed and then give a detailed quote to avoid any discrepancies or underbidding.
Up to date and knowledgeable HVAC technicians will be able to guide you through purchasing all the newer and more efficient models. Contractors that try to steer you away from technologically newer models are reflecting a lack of knowledge. Best to choose HVAC technicians who show they keep up with their training in an ever-increasing technological world.
Experienced estimators will do a survey of your HVAC system and calculate their estimate on a cooling-load calculation for air conditioning or a heat-load calculation for heating.

A reputable contractor is able to calculate annual heating and cooling cost for your house using their calculated cooling-load or heat-load values.
Qualified contractors should not base their estimates on currently installed HVAC systems. They should instead, perform a measuring of their own to calculate the size of the new unit.
Ensure your HVAC contractor puts in a written contract exactly what model and system are getting installed, overall costs, and time estimate before the work starts.

Just because the price is lower, it does not make it ultimately better. When it comes to getting a new HVAC system, the cost can most certainly come into play, however, it is quite an investment. Most contractors are willing to provide finance options of those that can not pay the whole cost up front. First figure out which contractor will provide the best service, then work on cost.

A great contractor will be knowledgeable, adaptable, reliable and most importantly available. Being able to reach your HVAC contractor easily with concerns or questions will not only ease your mind but also build trust. When it comes to such big investments you need to trust your contractor to perform the job professionally, and accurately.
Here at HVAC Philly, we take pride in being an HVAC Contractor you can trust. Certified by NATE and with a high reputation in greater Philadelphia and Bucks County, PA area – we offer reliable and experienced heating and cooling services with competitive prices.

For more FAQ about your HVAC system, be sure to follow HVAC Philly Blog, for helpful tips and information related to heating repair, heating maintenance and services provided to the greater Philadelphia, Bucks County, PA and Montgomery County, PA areas.

If you are in the greater Philadelphia, Montgomery County, or Bucks County, PA areas, HVAC Philly offers affordable, professional and expert HVAC services to commercial buildings and homes throughout the area. They have over 20 years experience and rated top ten HVAC companies in Philadelphia.


----------



## JoelLee (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing such great info. In my opinion, finding the right HVAC contractor is really important so as to make easy and smooth repair, installation and maintenance of such big systems. On surfing the internet last night, I came across the official website of heating service company NJ which seems to provide a professional HVAC service to people. Getting in contact with such genuine and licensed professional can save much money and result into worth hiring service in every case.


----------

